# Maura thought you would like to know



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Back when we did our Hedgerow socks as a KAL/swap http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hedgerow-socks-2. Maura got me as the lucky recipient of her handy work. This must ve been at east 2 years ago now. I thought I would take a photo of the socks now. :bow: I can't remember the yarn she used. But these have been warn hard and washed often in the machines (washer and dryer) along with my regular laundry. I have done nothing special with them. I wore them almost exclusively with my Dansko clogs the first year. I say that because Danskos, at leas in my experience, are very hard on the heels of socks.

Pardon the hair all over these, they need to be washed :heh: This is the side view of one sock and the bottom of the other.

Untitled by mymerripu, on Flickr


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Awesome!

Inquiring minds DEFINITELY want to know the brand of that yarn!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh how cool. 

I still have my Hedgerows that Island of Bluebells made for me too. 

We did this project back in Fall, 2009.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

No kidding!! What yarn was that?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I want to say it was something from KnitPicks. I bet of you searched for that thread it might be in there.

Wow, 3 years ago


----------



## Shazza (Nov 20, 2004)

Thats excellent for a pair of socks to last that long....in this house they sneak in with other washing and come out as felted slippers.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WAY cool !!! They look amazing !


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Those socks are still beautiful.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

That is awesome! I wore holes in the heels of mine within a year.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am thinking that maybe after 'the holidays' are over we should do another sock KAL/swap.

It has been awhile.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

gone-a-milkin said:


> I am thinking that maybe after 'the holidays' are over we should do another sock KAL/swap.
> 
> It has been awhile.


YES!!! YES YES YES!!!!!
I would love that.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

<mamaj's enthusiasm has been duly noted>


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

That's amazing! I'm so disappointed with the socks I made this summer. It was the first time I spun sock yarn, and I think I wore them a total of 6 times, and they've blown out holes in both of them!

I've been meaning to post pics and haven't had time. Will get to that soon. It was a learning experience (the sock yarn spinning)


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, gosh! I'm shore glad you are enjoying the fruits of my labor!

I wear my handmade socks, and the ones GAM made from that same swap. I wish I could remember the yarn, but I'm sure it was from knit picks. It may be a silk blend. I think the silk blend would shrink in the dryer. If you asked for acrylic I would have used acrylic, otherwise it is a wool blend.

I looked through my pm's and do not have any that go back that far. 2009? Wow!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I looked for the old thread too and couldn't find it. I did find the official thread for that KAL but it wasn't the one with all the names and the project once we all got started. It is a tweedy yarn, it has flecks of stuff in it. I'm sure is a wool blend.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I think KP discontinued that yarn soon after. 

It was probably the Stroll 'Tweed', and they dont do anything like that now.
Yarns are kind of trendy. So are colors. Like how right now the 'singles' yarns are big. 
And sparkly angelina in sock yarn.

When you find something you really like, it is worth buying a quantity of it.
The thing is you dont always know how it will wear until way later after you have worn and washed a garment numerous times.

But that Stroll yarn is pretty good stuff. 
I have 3 pairs in my regular rotation hat I have worn for over 3 years.
I wash them on cold in the machine. Since I dont have a dryer I have no input there.
But my Stroll socks are holding up great and I dont baby them. :shrug:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think you are right GAM. Either that or if Wool if the Andes made a sock yarn....but these definitely are super wash.

GAM those Cranky Sal socks you made for me, the sparkly purple ones are also holding up very well. Granted I haven't ad them as long but I wear them a lot and there is no sign of wear. Even the sparkly bits are still sparkly . We're those Stroll?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Woo hoo, I am glad to hear that the Cranky Sal socks are working for you both. 
Those were all Stroll sock yarn. 
I never regret using that yarn for projects. 

I love you too, WIHH. :kissy: :yuck:


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

Shazza said:


> Thats excellent for a pair of socks to last that long....in this house they sneak in with other washing and come out as felted slippers.


I love my warm socks from you, Shazza! They are holding up very well!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I would have asked you what you liked. I remember your writing that you didn't want a solid, so that would explain the tweed. And I'm sure you didn't want all wool, but a sock yarn anymore is going to be 20% or 25% nylon. It may even be an acrylic. I like the pattern, the holes are too big and I think it was only four rounds.

Friday at knitting circle I mentioned the socks to the ladies. They thought knitting socks for each other was cool. I also said that it wasn't fair that I have size 4 feet and everyone else seems to be size 8. One of the ladies is quite tall and needs one skein for each sock where as I usually get two or even three from a skein.


----------

